# Kadango according to LFS



## keebod (Apr 20, 2009)

i got a pair of these from the local fish store. they told me that its some 'weird name' kadango... both of them are constantly being chased and 'fin/tail bitten' by another pair which the lfs guys call as 'jaguar'
..
kadango...

























the following are few snaps of the fishies they gave me sayin they were jaguar..
they are really really aggressive!!
one jaguar kept on 'kissing' the other jaguar.!
later i realized that it was not a kiss, but bites!
they keep on fighting with the same breed as well as the others too!

jaguar..

























they gave it to me sayin these are yellow morphs.. but, on this forum i came to know that they are yellow labs or also known as electric yellow cichlid..
they are peaceful 
they are normally not being chased by others.. and they chase none as well 

yellow morph...

































please identify all the three breeds . thanks a lot in advance


----------



## FLCichlidChick (Apr 4, 2009)

I could be wrong here )I am a newbie, as well, but the pics of the first fish look exactly like a pair that I bought at my LFS as a Sunshine Peacock.

If I am mistaken, I hope one of the more experienced cichlid keepers will correct me!


----------



## keebod (Apr 20, 2009)

@FLCichlidChick
thanks a lot for the reply 
is your sunshine peacock fish always chased by any other tankmate/tankmates?
like in my case, it never gets a chance to rest coz those two jaguars keep on attackin them!


----------



## JohnB_2 (Jan 7, 2009)

Your problem isn't the peacock, it's the jag. I don't know the size of your tank but these guys are aggressive and get huge. They should definitely not be kept with peacocks or labs..

http://www.cichlid-forum.com/profiles/species.php?id=9


----------



## keebod (Apr 20, 2009)

@JohnB_2
well.. my tank is very small small.. 
its just 36 inches long, 12 inches wide and 15 inches tall..
i thought that though the fish is supposed to grow big, it will not happen if kept in a small tank :|


----------



## keebod (Apr 20, 2009)

@JohnB_2
and as you too mentioned 'peacock'.. the images in the first set are peacock, and not any name sounding similar to 'kadango' like the lfs guys told me?


----------



## JohnB_2 (Jan 7, 2009)

keebod said:


> @JohnB_2
> well.. my tank is very small small..
> its just 36 inches long, 12 inches wide and 15 inches tall..
> *i thought that though the fish is supposed to grow big, it will not happen if kept in a small tank* :|


That is a misconception. The Jags will outgrow the tank, and, one Jag is likely all you will have the tank soon if you don't get rid of them.

A 36 inch tank is also smaller than the recommended size for labs...or peacocks.


----------



## JohnB_2 (Jan 7, 2009)

keebod said:


> @JohnB_2
> and as you too mentioned 'peacock'.. the images in the first set are peacock, and not any name sounding similar to 'kadango' like the lfs guys told me?


Could be..

Aulonocara sp. "Stuartgranti Maleri" (Chidunga Rocks)

http://www.cichlid-forum.com/profiles/species.php?id=1408


----------



## FLCichlidChick (Apr 4, 2009)

JohnB_2 said:


> Could be..
> 
> Aulonocara sp. "Stuartgranti Maleri" (Chidunga Rocks)
> 
> http://www.cichlid-forum.com/profiles/species.php?id=1408


So I had the common name right, it seems. Yay for me! lol


----------



## FLCichlidChick (Apr 4, 2009)

keebod said:


> @FLCichlidChick
> thanks a lot for the reply
> is your sunshine peacock fish always chased by any other tankmate/tankmates?
> like in my case, it never gets a chance to rest coz those two jaguars keep on attackin them!


You're very welcome! And, no...all my guys get along great. But, I have mostly peacocks (2 Sunshine, 2 Ruby and 2 O.B.) They get along well with my 4 Yellow Labs and 2 Synodontis Cats.

I would have to agree with John B. Sounds like the Jags are your problem. HTH!


----------



## Maddog (Nov 7, 2008)

this setup is a mess.


----------



## FLCichlidChick (Apr 4, 2009)

Which one, Maddog? Mine, or the OP? I am curious, as I am still a newbie (as I mentioned earlier), and I am always looking to learn!


----------



## Fogelhund (Dec 3, 2002)

JohnB_2 said:


> keebod said:
> 
> 
> > @JohnB_2
> ...


It isn't this fish, but a mixed strain or hybrid. The dark line in the dorsal is a giveaway.


----------



## keebod (Apr 20, 2009)

*JohnB_2*
hey! 
i gave it back.. i mean, the jaguar..
now the labs and the peacocks are happy 
but, oh yea.. i got a pair of 'red jewel' in return :|
it did not show any aggression yet


----------



## keebod (Apr 20, 2009)

FLCichlidChick said:


> JohnB_2 said:
> 
> 
> > Could be..
> ...


well.. i told the lfs guys about the name sunshine peacock. and they were arguin back that the fish i have is not that, but a 'blue kadango' :-S anyways, its a calm fishy


----------



## keebod (Apr 20, 2009)

*FLCichlidChick*
well.. i got rid of the jags and got another pair.. they call it red jewel..
























.
but, i'm not sure whether its a red jewel or not.. coz, when i googled for the red jewels, the fishes are more colorful :-S
here is a pic from google


----------



## BRANT13 (Feb 18, 2009)

they only get that bright red color when breeding....when mine are ready to breed theyre bright red...and while rasing fry the keep theyre color for some time then eventually fades until the next time they are ready to breed


----------



## bigcatsrus (Apr 15, 2009)

My Jewel is exactly the same colour as yours keebod. Its the normal colour.


----------



## keebod (Apr 20, 2009)

well.. so, if in my case, the pair is of two males or two females? :O no breeding will happen! means, never get colorful!
.
.
the first pic is one fish..
the 2nd and the 3rd pics are of the other one..
.
.
according to the way it looks, could anyone identify whether they are both males, both females, or fortunately a male/female?


----------



## keebod (Apr 20, 2009)

*bump* :-s


----------



## BRANT13 (Feb 18, 2009)

2nd looks to be male...1st one i wanna say is male as well...but it looks like it could possibly be female...how big/old are they?....ull be able to tell if youve got a pair by their behavior twards eachother pretty quick...and yes if there is no mating then normally you wont get the bright deep red color...sometimes mine will when theyre about to quarrel but thats about it besides spawning


----------



## keebod (Apr 20, 2009)

*BRANT13*
well.. the first one is 3.5 inches long.. the second and the third(both are same) is 3 inches long...
they both d not fight, other than a lil running behind on rare occasions...
almost always they are together and shoo away the peacock or the lab if they come near them... but still no 'fight'...


----------



## BRANT13 (Feb 18, 2009)

hmmmm i had two females and i male...i noticed my male would constantly stay with his main female...so in ure case this is what it sounds like...its funny because my male would swing with the third one when he had fry already free swimming with his other girl....idk just observe how they interact with eachother....my seconf female looked much like a male thats why i said ure first one could possibly be female :thumb:


----------

